# Airport Speedway



## DRoberts (Jun 10, 2008)

These are from Saturday night races...Thanks to Keith204 who was there as well, for his advice and tips for shooting races...visit his website at www.turnleftpics.com

















This one is not best quality..had to do a quick shot when I saw what was happening...


----------



## keith204 (Jun 10, 2008)

nice!  I see you actually caught the rollover while it was happening.  I was in lala land on the backstretch and finally wondered... "why are all the cars stopped?"  By the time I turned around the tow trucks were already there.

I do like the last one, because you can tell there is still momentum with Cookie Blevins car still sliding.  Watson in the 16 looked pretty shook up after this.  Both are real good guys & it was sad to see their cars get torn up.

#1 is my favorite, and #2 is up there as well.  I see you took advantage of the low shutter speeds to get that motion effect.  Nice work..keep it up.


----------



## DRoberts (Jun 11, 2008)

Something about the way they went into turn 4 made me think that something was about to happen and about the time I thought it, it did. Was glad to see Watkins finally get out of his car...took awhile, so started wondering if he was ok.
 The shutter speed trick really worked out better than what I thought it did looking at the camera, I was surprised when I loaded the shots on the CP...Thanks for the tips out there.


----------

